# LFTS 10/30



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## chickenfried (Jun 25, 2009)

What times it get daylight


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

chickenfried said:


> What times it get daylight


It starts to get light around 7:30


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Shooting hours are 746 here. Not a star in the sky tonight so I'm guessing it'll take a while


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

Heading out the door, good luck guys

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

It was still almost dark at 8am yesterday!! I'll be on stand in mecosta co deep in my swamp nothing on cam so hope deer show up


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Getting ready in Benzie. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Getting ready in Boyne City, gonna try behind the house.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Making our way out soon in Arenac county. N wind and low 40s here so I'm hoping it will be a good morning. Good luck!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

We may get washed out down here in the lower tier. Trying to decide what to do...


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Just pulled into the property. Man it's dark this morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

be heading out in a bit in montclam co, rain is suppose to end around 8.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I may sit the am hunt out..radar doesn't look good


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Chilling in bed...rain is not too far off for St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Gonna sit this morning out and hit the afternoon hunt after the rain. Get atem today guys!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

well after yesterdays successful hunt gunna sit this one out. got plans to head to ohio wed/thursday so just taking it easy this week. good luck to those headed out!


----------



## natemac (Oct 11, 2012)

Had my best sit of the year last night, back at it this morning.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Just heard thunder here in Wayne County! No hunting for me today anyway. Doc orders to chill after getting rid of my gallbladder last week. Good luck everyone. Be out next weekend!


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to a midday hunt today. Plan to sit in a favorite spot on state land that I haven't seen yet this year. Always seems to be good midday movement in that area in Midland County.


----------



## Dgenerashunx (Dec 12, 2014)

Out in the rain in Oakland county


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Ionia County, the last wave of rain is just starting.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Metamora, Lapeer County. Light rain is just starting... I liked the weather change this morning so I am out with my umbrella up.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Just saw lightning in Hillsdale...Peeing pretty good here...I'm tucked in to our only bow stand with a roof...Coming down good...


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in isabella county rain is done 
Daughter text and already had 2 run past her to dark to tell what they were


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Late start just got settled in 
Good luck.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Pouring here in Hillsdale. Not gonna make it out this morning


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just starting to get light in Wellston.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Settled in in Antrim County. Shot a good one October 30 last season. First morning sit of the year. No rain, 43, light but consistent breeze.


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Northern Lights were on full display in Lake, MI last night. Pretty cool. Don't know if it has any impact on the deer. They were on my bait last night. Hopefully they show up in the daylight.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Isabella co... perfect morning!


----------



## Kdub (Dec 28, 2013)

October 30 has always been one of the best days to hunt, for me. But woke up this morning to thunder and lightning and pouring rain. Weather just isn't cooperating this weekend.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Missaukee County this week. Dad's property in the mornings then state land in the evenings. Looks like ideal weather for the next 36 hours around here.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Back in the bedroom today.


----------



## Macchina (Oct 17, 2016)

Things finally turned on today. Had deer all around me. Called in an 8-point 3 times but want able to get him in a shooting lane. Grunting in the distance and I'm pretty sure I heard a rub being made. Hopefully sooner success today!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Rain lightening up here in huron county. Hoping something pops out in the field. Bumped 1 on the way in. Sure is peaceful out.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Out in the rain in Sanilac cty. 3 of us saw 35 baldies between us last nite. Hopefully the bucks start moving soon. Good luck to all

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Jumped some as soon as I got to my stand this morning so I'm thinking this hunt is screwed but we'll see


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> Peeing pretty good here...


Your still young!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

two young bucks in front of me.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

First morning to sit in a stand. Tired of chasing stale ducks. Seems like it should be a good all day sit. Hopefully I can connect with one of these "old cull bucks". Lol


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

RMH said:


>


The Snack King!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> I may sit the am hunt out..radar doesn't look good


Heard the rain at my 5:30 alarm, rolled over went back to sleep, darned fair weather hunter, me old bones were aicking!

It cleared of early here in SW Michigan, much colder, wind out of the north hoping tonight will be good, wondering what I missed this am?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Been up here an hour and haven't seen a single deer. 
Good thing I brought a cigar.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

RMH said:


>


Where's the pepsi?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Good thing I brought a cigar.


Pics please!!!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


>


No idea how you caneatthatshit.


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Here ya go


Congratulations! Great buck!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Big buck Bigbuck!


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Here ya go


details bro details,


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

Walleyze247 said:


> Big buck Bigbuck!


just now,lol calm down


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

JasonSlayer said:


> Where's the pepsi?


In the Pepsi holder.......


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I


bbdd said:


> just now,lol calm down[/QUOT
> 
> 
> bbdd said:
> ...





bbdd said:


> just now,lol calm down


calm down? I am sitting on my bed watching tv. The comment was about bigbuck's pic he posted.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> No idea how you caneatthatshit.



Building reserves, I heard we are in for a rough winter.

I will top it off with a Monte in stand if you or I knock down the big one today. Don't make me dig for the cutter, deer are moving over in these parts.


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

Walleyze247 said:


> I
> 
> 
> calm down? I am sitting on my bed watching tv. The comment was about bigbuck's pic he posted.


lol sorry thought you fell off stand,gl


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


For a small fee I could come over and stir them up.
( The deer , not the Amish. Though for another small fee they could be stirred up too..).


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


Now that's funny


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

closest I have ever been to a decent buck all year


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

bheary said:


> closest I have ever been to a decent buck all year


Wonder if that guy knows he has a deer sleeping in the back of his truck?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


Sounds like you need to get the chainsaw out, must of left it to easy for them to get around.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally saw a deer this morning...had a small 6 pt cruise through at 9:30. That was the only deer seen between 3 of us this morning. Heading out soon for the afternoon after we spent the lunch hour clearing out a beaver dam on the edge of the yard at the cabin which had about 1/3 of the grass flooded! Good luck!


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Settled into ground blind on tiny chunk of private in Washtenaw Cty. It'll be up close & personal. Feeling lousy but if I'm gonna sit around it might as well be in a blind. Nice afternoon, 50 degrees and light breeze here. Good luck to all.


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Checking in from tuscola county got situated awhile ago.. nothing so far. Came in undetected.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Back out in Allegan county, nothing but gobblers and yotes this morning. Hopefully this afternoon is better.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

First sit this stand this season. Neighbors hunting the property lines neighbors riding 4 wheelers neighbors blocking deer trails with down falls. Good times. I'm shooting anything older than 1 year if I see it lol.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Have to give little bit I'm now in a cat costume trick treating with niece and nephew


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


> Sounds like you need to get the chainsaw out, must of left it to easy for them to get around.


Roger that.

Remember, my chainsaw season begins November 17. Better weather than waiting until January.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


 Are you hunting north of pittsford?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


 Are you hunting north of pittsford?


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

All settled in and made it in undetected here in the thumb. Cool with a slight breeze from the north. Hoping they're on their feet tonight. Good luck everyone.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

JasonSlayer said:


> Are you hunting north of pittsford?


Well, yeah, but so do 98% of all Michigan deer hunters. What is it, 12 miles north of the state line?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Seen 4 on the walk in hoping for one of the 4 nice bucks that showed up last week. We don't take does on Sunday nights


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I dunno, going on 3.5 hours; not only zero deer, but not even one fox squirrel.
If something doesn't pop before dark, I'm going to walmart to pick up a set of those plastic rattling antlers for tomorrow morning's sit.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Just climbed up in the tree all set


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Don


farmlegend said:


> I dunno, going on 3.5 hours; not only zero deer, but not even one fox squirrel.
> If something doesn't pop before dark, I'm going to walmart to pick up a set of those plastic rattling antlers for tomorrow morning's sit.


t forget to beat em so hard like on tv for those Michigan monsters .........


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Hoping my Hillsdale property is luckier than some other's tonight.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

There is something in the air tonight boys, I can feel it! Good luck out there!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wasn't in the stand ten minutes and had a spike shagging a doe already. just bedoreI was just thinking about grabbing the bow if you hear running too. As I was typing this a 6 or 8 was on the spikes trail. Hope to get some on film.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

All settled in the stand here in Arenac county. Didn't see a deer this morning hoping sit number 2 in this stand is better than this morning.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

7 does working my way.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

all strapped awaiting Mr big. Half way in had to change spots wind won't work for the one I planned for 
good luck all the make it out tonight!!!


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> 2.5 hrs in stand and I've seen jackshit. I think the Amish have been on my property.


Are you hunting the brassicas plot again


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Doe fawn and a nice 8 in tow no shot!! Three toms.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in, NW Cass County.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Grabbed the climber and headed into the thick stuff. Too bad I under estimated how thick it is, over dressed and got out later than expected. Now I'm maybe 10 feet off the ground as I was in a hurry and misjudged how thick the tree was. 

I would have been better off staying home


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Got out about 3:30 here in Livingston. Had a sparky chase two does right under me as soon as I sat down. Should be a great night


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out again in western isabella county hoping to poke a hole in the dandy I saw last night


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

First time in my killer spot


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in passed several scrapes and rubs on the way in. Feels like a good night.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Got a feeling ole farm legend is going to score. Unless he lights that stogie


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Cracked the 4 hr mark, no deer.

I did, however, finally hear my first crow of the day. Long way off, though. Still no squirrels.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Out in eaton county, I hear turkeys clucking, but no venison yet.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Today is my first day out deer hunting for the year. Feels good to be in a tree again.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Well, yeah, b so do 98% of all Michigan deer hunters. What is it, 12 miles north of the state line?


Only asking because I didn't know of any Amish up that way. We have a lot down here around Waldron and even more west of us.


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Settled in on freshly purchased 12 acres in shiawassee co. First sit ever near a runway and thicket. Buck sign all over the property. Pretty excited to see what shows up.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

Seen one off in the distance this morning. Waiting to see what tonight brings


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Checking in from central MO. Sitting in the same stand I hunted this morning. Saw 4 bucks and 9 does from sun up till 12:30. Took a break to hang a stand for the morning. Could do without the 80 degree Temps for the next couple days! Good luck all!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

A lone fawn came through


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa , church for the woods for me tonight good thing they make camouflage Bible's


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Had a good but unsuccessful camp/hunt in Mecosta. A lot of young bucks cruising but no chasing. Got home about 1:00, took out the trash, showered, kissed the wife and out the door. After 31 years she just rolls her eyes. Sitting along a travel corridor hoping to catch one on the move. Still haven't seen a good buck this season but now should be the time.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Been settled in for about an hour in Shiawassee county, just had a 2yr old 8 cruise by.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

4.5 hours, not one deer.

I'm thinking Swampbuck is right; too many antlerless permits, the herd has been slaughtered.

May as well join the ******* Peace Corps.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa county tonight. Wind keeps shifting between nw and ne which doesn't help. Still a beautiful night to be in the stand!


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Strapped in, in missaukee county, been here bout an hour no action yet.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wandering arrows said:


> Out in Ottawa , church for the woods for me tonight good thing they make camouflage Bible's
> View attachment 231830


Good luck! I am back church tonight but I have the day off tomorrow. Hoping for a crack at one of the mature bucks I have on camera.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

World war 3 has begun about 500 yards east... Maybe they will spook something my way.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Starting to believe the deer have deserted my neck of the woods, all that reside here anymore are squirrels and chipmunks....


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> 4.5 hours, not one deer.


Pretend that you just got up there.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Out for sit number nine on the year. About 100 acres of corn harvested in our block the past few days. Hoping it pushed a nice one into this swamp.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got the doe fever and smoked me a nice birch tree. :lol:


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Had an 1.5 yo buck about 150yds behind me. My goal of seeing 1 deer is complete. Now where is his grandfather?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Speaking of WW3...For the last 30 minutes it's been sounding like a war zone to the W NW. Lots of ammo being shot and super fast. I also think they are shooting explosive targets. Large booms likes a cannon going off.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Made it out, good luck all, beautiful night!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

SW saginaw co. Hoping for more movement than last night. 

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


> Pretend that you just got up there.


I thought about that, here at the 5hr mark.

I'm thinking there's a hot doe the next section over.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

My view tonight


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> Only asking because I didn't know of any Amish up that way. We have a lot down here around Waldron and even more west of us.


What go's clip clop clip clop bang bang????
An Amish drive by shooting!!!


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

4pt just cruised through. The fox squirrel and black squirrel seem to be debating this evening.


----------

